# numerous FREE craft project sheets on-line



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.craftsdirect.com/projects.php


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS I'm always looking at craft sites for ideas I may not have seen yet.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I can always count on you to bring me the good stuff! Thanks!


Your welcome. Tomorrow we have to go to St Cloud area for tractor parts and Im going to Crafts Direct.[store where the project site is from] Its awesome, google it, if you have never been there you need to go when in south MN. Its maybe a 2 hr drive for me.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> have you ever been to Bonnie's Spinning Wheel in St Cloud?
> 
> I went there for a break when CF was in the hospital there last fall recovering from having emergency surgery. Nice little yarn shop, nice people with LOTS of brands and lots of choices! If I had the day off -I'd come meet you....but I don't - so you will just have to shop alone.  Thanks for the info regarding Crafts Direct - I have never been there.


Wow what a day. No I have never been to Bonnies, I will have to check it out the next time we go down. I manage a trip there about 3x a year. I got lots of goodies, put a pretty good dent in the checkbook but Im working on Christmas...well thats my excuse. :nanner:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Great site, thanks a million!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

You find the neatest craft projects. I especially love it when you post links for crafts that can be done using recycled items.


----------

